# 1970 GTOi need togo to column shift to floor shift



## 40lutzag (Jan 25, 2012)

i need togo to column shift to floor shift. Does any one have info on this for a 70 GTO?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Togo? You mean the Backlock linkage?


----------



## Tambo (Aug 15, 2011)

Do you mean you want *to go from* column shift to floor shift?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

if you mean convert from column to floor shift, i am assuming automatic. Remove linkage and lever, get a shifter and console, stock one had provisions for shifting like a stick if you push towards the passenger door while slapping it up a gear, i modified a B&M ratchet shifter to fit in the console it does the same thing. You will need the cable and bracket for your trans (shiftworks.com sells the hardware and cable you will need) cut a hole in the trans hump for the cable and install that and the shift arm to the trans. For your reverse lights to work you will need the harness from your column to the console. You also will want to switch the steering column to a floor shift unit.


----------

